# fish identification



## bpowell590 (Aug 28, 2012)

What kind of fish are these?


----------



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

they are cichlids. You can get info at this site.
The Cichlid Room Companion - Main Index


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

chromidotilapia? Just saw similiar pair of fish at lfs($29.99 for pair).A cichlid.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Can you give us some background? If you don't know what they are, chances are they are a common cichlid, but in their washed out and unhealthy looking state, it is really hard to guess. They are in their worst colours and are very stressed, and in that state, fish species tend to look alike.

Where did you get them, and if you bought them, what did you pay? How do they act with each other and around the tank? Do they dig? Do they brighten up and raise their dorsals?


----------



## bpowell590 (Aug 28, 2012)

A friend gave me the aquarium and fish for free. He has no idea what they are. They change colors some change into a bluish and the other change into a reddish color. They do not dig but seem to be very active by swimming around chasing one another.
Why are they stressed. I complete weekly water changes


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

There are lots of reasons they could be stressed - temperature, water hardness or pH, noise or movement in the area around them, each other...

I was leaning toward acaras, but the spot seems wrong. How big are they?
And, do you think they are all the same species? 

This may show the problem:

Cichlids Photo Gallery by Steve at pbase.com

And there are probably 1500 cichlid species not pictured there, and 500 of them occasional visitors to our tanks. It is going to be hard to identify those fish, but if you get other pictures (especially including the tail) post them. You never know.


----------

